
Ousted RadiumOne CEO Gurbaksh Chahal Promises To Sue His Board - sheri
http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/29/ousted-radiumone-ceo-gurbaksh-chahal-promises-to-sue-his-board/
======
anu_gupta
> You were well aware that if I had gone to trial I would have gotten full
> exoneration. Instead, I sacrificed full exoneration for the sake of the
> Company’s IPO, and – more importantly – for you and for our shareholders.

So basically, here's a guy who is more than happy to be publicly branded as
someone who assaults women in order to get a few more dollars.

Whether he's lying about the above or not, he sounds like an incredibly
unpleasant and amoral person.

~~~
Semiapies
Yeah, I've never heard of this company or this guy, but he sounds like a real
piece of work.

------
dragonwriter
A negotiated guilty plea in California is required to be supported by an
inquiry into the factual basis by the court of the defendant; Chahal's
argument here would seem to necessarily be that he lied to the court out of a
profit motive, and, _on top of that_ , that the board somehow had certain
knowledge of what the outcome of a criminal jury trial would have been.

Good luck with that...

------
ar7hur
Whatever happens in the courtroom, Chahal has lost already.

------
mgolawala
Boy, when it rains, it pours.

The thing that gives me pause when considering this story is that in many
(most?) countries of this world, this guy's career would have been unscathed
after a domestic abuse claim. More likely, he would never have been prosecuted
to begin with.

------
ahuth
I try not to let stuff like this get me upset, because you can never fix
people. Now I just need to keep working on having a positive outlook while
realizing that there are a ton of terrible people out there.

Of course, Chahal (and most terrible people) probably considers himself a good
person. Raises the question as to how I can objectively make sure I'm a good
person.

I'll start with not abusing women (or anybody) and treating people how I want
to be treated.

